# Singing Bridge



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Is the Whitney drain open yet by the Singing Bridge? 

Thanks guys.

-Brian


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

My dad lives 1.5 miles from there I'll be seeing him tomarrow I'll ask him.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Passed by there Friday morning headed to Tawas bay and the stream and mouth is clear of all ice. There were no ice burgs in any fishable water. There were no boats or surfers. Good luck Brian


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## mrpotatoehead (Feb 17, 2008)

Fished yesterday 3/22. No fish but yes the river is open. There was no ice from what I could see anywhere. Might want to get ther before the water gets too dirty


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup, the hoards of people will be, if not already, converging on this little stream. Dirty water in the EB is fish on.....


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Save your gas, no fish in this river, ever! :mischeif:


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

aquaticsanonymous said:


> Save your gas, no fish in this river, ever! :mischeif:


you must not fish the river much there has been day ive limited out within an hour these are the days when its cold and rainy and there are 3 or 4 foot waves coming straight up the river.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Anybody who actually fishes the rivers on the east-side knows that a hard E-NE wind is always golden to push up fish, always.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

come on now we all know to fish when its nice and sunny lol........


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> come on now we all know to fish when its nice and sunny lol........


Those are called part-timers Jim.....We really shouldn't be talking about this river out in the open. Yeah it's not like it once was, but it's still a very small trib, that DOES get wild steelhead, and it gets pounded enough as it is.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice and sunny with a water temp of at least 70. That way you don't need waders.


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

> Yeah it's not like it once was, but it's still a very small trib, that DOES get wild steelhead, and it gets pounded enough as it is.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Those are called part-timers Jim.....We really shouldn't be talking about this river out in the open. Yeah it's not like it once was, but it's still a very small trib, that DOES get wild steelhead, and it gets pounded enough as it is.


 
thats for sure.....at least theres still a few tribs around with no presure.....but the fish are few and far between too,...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Those short falls might have been put into place to deter lampreys from running upstream and spawning. There used to be quite a run of those things - I actually caught one on a spawnbag one time. It was hooked in the mouth. Weird. 
If Lake Huron levels ever go back to the long-term average, the Branch might be good fishing again. It has pretty much sucked for about 10 years. But there is a reason you sometimes see 40 guys fishing the surf, because it used to ROCK. There is some decent natural reproduction, too.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

steeliehunter said:


> you must not fish the river much there has been day ive limited out within an hour these are the days when its cold and rainy and there are 3 or 4 foot waves coming straight up the river.


 
I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

> Those short falls might have been put into place to deter lampreys from running upstream and spawning.


Those rock slides (16 of them) have been put in place to "stop erosion" since the East Branch is "the largest contributor of sediment to Saginaw Bay". 

Basically, some brilliant engineer dreamed up the notion that if you turned the drain into a mill pond that the sediment would settle out and not reach the bay where Saginaw/Midland draw their municipal water a few miles to the south. Far fetched scheme in my opiniion that only temporarily inhibits the problem. At the same time the submerged banks are only going to *ERODE MORE* due to the saturation of the bank soils. And to think, it only cost us taxpayers 6 million to **** up something that wasn't broke to begin with!

BTW: Refer to the rules at the top of this forum on posting on "unmentionable Rivers". The East Branch is one of them..


----------

